# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  نحوه ساخت setup برای پروژه با نصب SqlServer و دات نت

## hanif_x90

1- Connection پروژه خود را این گونه درست کنید.



2-بعد فایل های دیتابیس خود را Browse  کنید و Test Connection  را بزنید.


3- فایل دیتابیس به پروژه شما اضافه می شود.


4-Connection String  شما به صورت زیر در می آید .
Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=|DataDirector  y|\Ostad.mdf;Integrated Security=True;Connect Timeout=30;User Instance=True

5-بقیه پروژه را با این Connection String  ادامه دهید.

حال برای ساخت Setup برنامه به صورت زیر عمل میکنیم.
6-یک پروژه جدید ایجاد کرده (البته از نوع Setup)





بعد از انتخاب فایل های مورد نیاز پروژه و دیتا بیس روی Next و سپس Finish کلیک کنید.

7-روی پروزه راست کلیک کرده بعد Properties را باز کنید







8- بقیه تنظیمات از قبیل رجیستری و Shortcut و ... بسته به خودتان دارد.

9- حال پروژه را Build کنید .


10- به فولدر پروژه Setup بروید و در فولدر Debug ببینید خود مایکروسافت برایتان فایل های مورد نیاز را Add کرده.

----------


## xvision

دكمه تشكر نمي تونه عمق تشكر منو نسبت به كاري كه كردين نشون بده
شايد از نظر بعضي ها مطلب شما جزو بديهيات باشه ولي كار منو خيلي راه انداخت
اميدوارم هميشه شاد و پيروز باشد
---------------------------------------------------

فقط يك سوال ( چون از قبل روي سيستم من دات نت + SQL express + windows instaler
نصب هست نمي تونم تست كنم )
با اين روش اگر روي يك سيستم من برنامه setup شده رو نصب كنم و اين ملحقات نصب نباشه به صورت اتوماتيك نصب ميشن يا نياز هست كه تك تك خود كاربر اونها رو نصب كنه ؟ Attach شدن فايل هاي ديتابيس چي ؟ اونها اتچ ميشن يا بايد دستي اين كار رو كرد ؟

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

ببخشيد اسم اين نرم افزار چي؟

----------


## Morteza_s

> ببخشيد اسم اين نرم افزار چي؟


Microsoft Visual Studio

----------


## xvision

لطفا به سوال من توجه كنيد :




> فقط يك سوال ( چون از قبل روي سيستم من دات نت + SQL express + windows instaler
> نصب هست نمي تونم تست كنم )
> با اين روش اگر روي يك سيستم من برنامه setup شده رو نصب كنم و اين ملحقات نصب نباشه به صورت اتوماتيك نصب ميشن يا نياز هست كه تك تك خود كاربر اونها رو نصب كنه ؟ Attach شدن فايل هاي ديتابيس چي ؟ اونها اتچ ميشن يا بايد دستي اين كار رو كرد ؟

----------


## xvision

براي كساني كه بعدا ممكنه اين تاپيك رو بخونن عرض ميكنم

با روشي كه اينجا گفته شده اگر setup خودتون رو بسازين هم Sqlexpress رو براتون نصب ميكنه و هم فريم ورك مورد نظرتون رو والبته چون ديتا بيس شما همراه فايل اصلي هست به خوبي هم كار ميكنه
بازم از آقاي حنيف ممنونم
كاش همه مثل ايشون بودن

----------


## h.alizadeh

سلام، ممنون از دوستان ،

من تازه کار هستم،

یک سوالی دارم اینکه کادر TableAdappterConfiguration چجوری آوردید؟!

من یک باندیگ سورس گذاشتم رفتم خاصت دیتاسورسش ولی ان کادر دیتاسورس کانفیگوریشن باز کرد! و مراحل رو رفتم ولی به سولوشن بانک اضافه نکرد! 
 
میخواستم بدونم کادر TableAdappterConfiguration چجوری آوردید؟!

ممنون

----------


## h.alizadeh

چرا کسی اعتنا و توجهی نداره؟!

----------


## xvision

دوست عزيز
از منوي Data 
Add new data Sources رو انتخاب كنيد بعد با انتخاب Database و كليك روي Next وارد همون صفحه دلخواهتون ميشين

موفق باشيد

----------


## zari-titi

سلام
ممنون به خاطر آموزش خوبتون ولی من بعد از انجام کارهای بالا وقتی که به سراغ دیتا بیسم رفتم دیدم که suspect شده و به همین خاطر برنامم دچار مشکل شد اگه براتون ممکنه دلیل اینکه چرا اینجوری شد و راه حل مناسبشو بگید ممنون.

----------


## ammarkarimi

بعد از نصب برنامه ، دیتابیس اد نمی شه
برنامه بدون بانک هم که درست کار نمی کنه

----------


## xvision

> بعد از نصب برنامه ، دیتابیس اد نمی شه
> برنامه بدون بانک هم که درست کار نمی کنه


دوست عزيز برگرديد و ببينيد كدوم مرحله رو درست انجام ندادين  :متفکر: 
روش گفته شده كاملا درسته و كار ميكنه من روي ويندوزي كه نه دات نت داشت و نه اس كيو ال سرور تستش كردم

----------


## amirbakhtiary

با سلام 
برای ساخت setup  که بتوان همراه آن  Sql Server Developer  و یک سری font  و data base را هم attach  کرد کسی می دونه که باشد چه کار کرد ؟

----------


## r_mehrizi

پروژه من تحت web هستش و با asp هستش مراحلي كه شما براي نصب گفتيد را من روي پروژه ام مي تونم اعمال كنم؟

بعد از انتخاب فایل های مورد نیاز پروژه و دیتا بیس روی Next و سپس Finish کلیک کنید.
طبق جمله اي كه شما گفتيد من چه فايلهايي را بايد انتخاب كنم يعني دونه دونه بايد فايلهاي برنامه را add كنم؟

وقتي پروژه را روي كامپيوتر ديگه خواستم نصب كنم از اين فايلهاي setup كدوم را بايد نصب كنم ؟ايا ترتيب نصب اونها مهمه؟

----------


## hanif_x90

این آموزش فقط برای ببرنامه های تحت ویندوز "Form Application" هست .
برنامه های تحت وب نیاز به این کار ندارند . فایلهای (صفحات asp) خود را روی سرور گذاشته  و در WebConfig برنامه  خود Connection String خود را برای دسترسی به دیتابیس تنظیم کنید .

----------


## jafar007

با سلام و تشکر از آموزش بسیار خوبتون
من طبق آموزش شما پیش رفتم ولی در مرحله Build پروژه این خطا رو  میده 

Error	1	The install location for prerequisites has not been set to 'component vendor's web site' and the file 'DotNetFX35SP1\dotNetFX20\aspnet.msp' in item '.NET Framework 3.5 SP1' can not be located on disk. See Help for more information.	F:\saeed\project\program\C#‎\Setup1\Setup1\Setup1.v  dproj	Setup1

من فقط به Net3.5 SP1 نیاز دارم و Windows inistaller 3.1 .
وقتی با Net3.5 امتحان می کنم درست کار می کنه.
چکار باید بکنم؟
من خود Net3.5 SP1.exe را دارم نمی شه دستی به پروژه اضافش کنم؟
با تشکر

----------


## hanif_x90

در این آموزش من از ویژوال استودیو 2005 با دات نت 2 استفاده کردم .
برای دات نت 3.5 شما از ویژوال استودیو 2008 استفاده کنید .
ولی اگه مشکل شما این نبود  احتمال هست .
ویژوال استودیو  یا دات نت شما مشکل پیدا کرده باشه .

----------


## msn_vb

من VS 2008 دارم با Sql Server 2008
اما توی قسمت Prerequisites فقط Sql Server 2005 رو داره
چی کار کنم ؟

----------


## salavat2

سلام
از اینکه با صرف زمان بسیار آموزش کاملی رو برای این قسمت گذاشتید ممنونم
نمی دونم چطوری باید تشکر کنم 
به هر حال امیدوارم که همیشه موفق باشید
باز هم می گم خیلی خیلی ممنن

----------


## مهدی رحیم زاده

خوب این SQLEXPRESS رو نصب می کنه!
اگر کسی توی برنامش از SQL 2000  و یا SQL 2008 استفاده کرده باشه ، اون موقع باید چکار کنه ؟؟؟؟
تا اونجایی که من خبر دارم باید خودش این کار رو بعد Setup برنامه انجام بده یعنی SQL رو نصب کنه . اگه راه دیگه ای داره لطف کنید و بگید ممنون میشم . 
با تشکر فراوان

----------


## hanif_x90

برای اس کیو ال 2000 باید MSDE را نصب کنید.
به لینک زیر رجوع کنید !

http://www.codeproject.com/KB/databa...installer.aspx

----------


## مهدی رحیم زاده

> برای اس کیو ال 2000 باید MSDE را نصب کنید.
> به لینک زیر رجوع کنید !
> 
> http://www.codeproject.com/KB/databa...installer.aspx


این مشکل پشتیبان گیری نداره ؟
قبلا شنیده بودم که برای پشتیبان گیری با این مشکل داریم .

----------


## hanif_x90

خودم با MSDE  کار نکردم
نمی دونم .

----------


## hossainreza

با سلام وتشکر فراوان از توضیح بسیار خوب تان آیا برای شما امکان دار در مورد ساخت Setup برنامه با Microsoft Visual Studio سی شارپ بصورت کامل و با تمام ریزه کاری هاش بگید

----------


## Black_Lord

سلام خسته نباشید مطالب خیلی خوبی رو بیان کردید من یک سوال برام پیش اومده اون هم اینکه میشه یه بانک اطلاعاتی رو بدون اینکه Sql Express رو روی کامپیوتر مقصد نصب کنیم ازش استفاده کنیم و سوال دومم این هست که برای این که گزارش های کریستال ریپورتر در کامپیوتر مقصد باز بشه چه چیزهایی در برنامه لازم هستش یعنی به عنوان مثال عین بانک اطلاعاتی نیاز به برنامه دیگری داره یا نه؟
ممنون

----------


## mahrokh_1121

سلام
مرحله 1 تا 4 رو میشه با کد بگین چه جوری میشه نوشت؟

من کاری که شما گفتین و انجام دادم ولی همون مرحله اول این Error  داد

----------


## mahrokh_1121

در ضمن SQL و VS من 2008 است

----------


## mahrokh_1121

چرا کسی جواب نمیده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

من باید فردا پروژه ام رو تحویل بدم م م م ...

----------


## mahrokh_1121

این  Error  رو میده
تو رو خدا یکی اینو ببینه

یعنی هیچ کس مشکل نداشته؟

----------


## amironline

اينطور كه مشخصه به فايل بانك اطلاعاتيتون خطا ميگيره
شايد نميتونه پيداش كنه

----------


## 81579001

سلام
با تشکراز کار زیبای شما
یک پروژه انجام دادم پیام خطا داد 
متشکرم اگر راهنمای بفرمایید
  C#‎    2008         Sql  2008

Error 1 Unable to find source file 'D:\Test Setup 1\DB\Test Sql 1_log.ldf' for file 'Test Sql 1_log.ldf', located in '[TARGETDIR]', the file may be absent or locked. D:\Test Setup 1\Setup 1\Setup1\Setup1\Setup1.vdproj Setup1


Error 2 Unable to find source file 'D:\Test Setup 1\DB\Test Sql 1.mdf' for file 'Test Sql 1.mdf', located in '[TARGETDIR]', the file may be absent or locked. D:\Test Setup 1\Setup 1\Setup1\Setup1\Setup1.vdproj Setup1

----------


## javad_64

من هنگامی که می خوام بانک را به برنامه attach  کنم وtest connection را می زنم یک پیغام خطا میده که عکس آن را در زیر گذاشتم ؟

----------


## hanif_x90

> سلام
> با تشکراز کار زیبای شما
> یک پروژه انجام دادم پیام خطا داد 
> متشکرم اگر راهنمای بفرمایید
>   C#‎‎    2008         Sql  2008
> 
> Error 1 Unable to find source file 'D:\Test Setup 1\DB\Test Sql 1_log.ldf' for file 'Test Sql 1_log.ldf', located in '[TARGETDIR]', the file may be absent or locked. D:\Test Setup 1\Setup 1\Setup1\Setup1\Setup1.vdproj Setup1
> 
> 
> Error 2 Unable to find source file 'D:\Test Setup 1\DB\Test Sql 1.mdf' for file 'Test Sql 1.mdf', located in '[TARGETDIR]', the file may be absent or locked. D:\Test Setup 1\Setup 1\Setup1\Setup1\Setup1.vdproj Setup1


شما باید فایل mdf را انتحاب کنید
برای کار با بانک sql server هم فایل ldf و هم mdf لازم است

----------


## hanif_x90

> من هنگامی که می خوام بانک را به برنامه attach  کنم وtest connection را می زنم یک پیغام خطا میده که عکس آن را در زیر گذاشتم ؟


به نظر میرسه که به یوزر شما گیر داده
دقت کنید با چه  یوزری به دیتابیس وصل میشید
وقتی  دیتابیس هم درست میکنی باید بخش یوزر ها را نگاه کنی

----------


## hanif_x90

> این  Error  رو میده
> تو رو خدا یکی اینو ببینه
> 
> یعنی هیچ کس مشکل نداشته؟



برای کار با بانک sql server هم فایل ldf و هم mdf لازم است 
آیا فایل ldf هم داری
اگر داشتی دیتا بیست را یه sqlserverی که می دونی درست کار میکنه اضافه کن اگر کار کرد که مشکل sqlserver کلاینت است مگر نه که دیتا بیست مشکل داره

----------


## atryad

سلام دوستان مال من هم این خطا رو میده به خاطرش حتی sql رو دوباره نصب کردن اما با کد درست کار میکنه و توی محیط sql هم همینطور اما با این روش خطا میده
ممنونم منو راهنمایی کنید

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

> سلام دوستان مال من هم این خطا رو میده به خاطرش حتی sql رو دوباره نصب کردن اما با کد درست کار میکنه و توی محیط sql هم همینطور اما با این روش خطا میده
> ممنونم منو راهنمایی کنید



منم این مشکل دارم فقط من از اسکیول 2000 استفاده مکنم

----------


## HDDSoft2001

با سلام


   ببینید دوستان موقع اتچ کردن بانک به اس کیو ال چند نکته وجود داره : 1


   1 - ابتدا بررسی کنید فایل باکتون در چه پوشه ای قرار داره و ببنید ایا ایا اس کیو مجوز دسترسی به اون پوشه رو داره یا نه. اگه نشد دسترسی هر کی را با تمام مجوزها بدهید توی قسمت امنیت پوشه با راست کلیک و انتخاب گزینه سکیوریتی و ... .

   2- بعضی اوقات هم اون فایل لاگ رو که همراه بانک هست رو پاک کنید در این صورت خود اس کیو ال در زمان اتچ یک فایل لاگ براتون میسازه.

من تا حالا موقع مشکل این روش ها رو امتحان کردم و جواب هم گرفتم. ولی بیشترین مشکلم مربوط به گزینه اول میشه.

با تشکر

----------


## pilomax

سلام ببين فقط بگم خيلي گلي البته گلي واسه يه لحظته زبونم بند اومده فقط ميتونم ببوسمت و گريه كنم
 :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :بوس:

----------


## abbas-amir

خیلی خیلی ممنون مهندس :قلب:

----------


## darkwish

سلام دوست عزیز خوبی 
من یه مشکل کوچولو دارم 
این error رو میده برا من 
راهنمایی کن لطفا

----------


## darkwish

سلام یه کمی ور رفتم باهاش اینو داد error رو میگم :D

----------


## Mehran27364

:تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق: 
سلام مهندس 
از راهنمایی کاملت ممنونم.
آنها را انجام خواهم داد خیلی امیدوارم به مشکلی بر نخورم.

----------


## Mehran27364

سلام لطفا راجع به آدرس فایل پایگاه داده که از آن صرف نظر کرده اید هم صحبت کنید.
چون خیلی مهم است و باید آدرس را وابسته به فایل exe برنامه بدهیم.

----------


## Mehran27364

4-Connection String  شما به صورت زیر در می آید .
Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=|DataDirector y|\Ostad.mdf;Integrated Security=True;Connect Timeout=30;User Instance=True
لطفا راجع به این آدرس |DataDirector هم توضیح بدهید چون آدرس ما باید وابسته به فایل exe برنامه باشد. یعنی فایل پایگاه داده در کامپیوتر مقصد در آدرسی نامعلوم کپی میشود.

----------


## behroz1387

با سلام
دوستاني كه در موقع اتچ ارور مي ده اگه قبل از اتچ كردن sql را stop كنند مشكلشان حل مي شود
موفق باشيد

----------


## kamalivahid50@gmail.com

ممنون از شما
کمالی

----------


## shahab66

دوستان من چند تا سوال برام پیش اومده
1- من پروژم با vs2008 و sql2008 نوشته شده،حالا من باید جداگانه sql express 2008 رو دانلود کنم؟
2- اگر آره اونوقت چطور به اون گزینه هایی که اینجا باید تیک میزدیم اضافش کنم؟
3-یه مقدار راجع به ساخت آیکون برای برنامه میشه توضیح بدید؟
4-امکان فارسی سازی محیط نصب اینجا وجود نداره؟

----------


## shahab66

دوستان یکی جواب بده لطفا  :ناراحت:

----------


## بانی کوچولو

با سلام من میخوام پروژه ای بنویسم با vs که به این صورت باشد:تحت sql , حداقل 2 یا 3 جدول table با
join همراه view و stored procedure اتصال از محیط visiual c شارپ و فرم table , شامل insert , delete , 
text box و lable کسی هست کمک کنه؟

----------


## sunn789

> دوستان من چند تا سوال برام پیش اومده
> 1- من پروژم با vs2008 و sql2008 نوشته شده،حالا من باید جداگانه sql express 2008 رو دانلود کنم؟
> 2- اگر آره اونوقت چطور به اون گزینه هایی که اینجا باید تیک میزدیم اضافش کنم؟
> 3-یه مقدار راجع به ساخت آیکون برای برنامه میشه توضیح بدید؟
> 4-امکان فارسی سازی محیط نصب اینجا وجود نداره؟


در موردد سوال اول شما باید sql رو جداگانه نصب کنید(بهترین ره)
2- و سوال دوم دراین صورت امکان اینکه شما از گزینه ها بتونیدانتخاب کنید وجود نداره یعنی باید جدا در کامپیوتر هدف نصب شه
3- توی Propertice یهگزینه به نام ایکون وجودداره میتونی از اونجااقدام کنی
4- اون هم وجود داره فقط باید صحیح بنویسی

----------


## mehrnoosh_al62

> در موردد سوال اول شما باید sql رو جداگانه نصب کنید(بهترین ره)
> 2- و سوال دوم دراین صورت امکان اینکه شما از گزینه ها بتونیدانتخاب کنید وجود نداره یعنی باید جدا در کامپیوتر هدف نصب شه
> 3- توی Propertice یهگزینه به نام ایکون وجودداره میتونی از اونجااقدام کنی
> 4- اون هم وجود داره فقط باید صحیح بنویسی


سلام
ممکنه در مورد شماره 3 و 4 بیشتر توضیح بدید؟؟؟ ممنون

----------


## sunn789

ببخشید دیر جواب میدم
شما روی پروژه SetUp کلیک کنی و در بالای پنجره Solution روی File system Editor کلیک کن در اونجا اگه پروژه رو اضافه کرده باشی توی پوشه User's Desktop یه Shortcut از فایل اجرایی پروژه اضافه کن و Propertice اون روبگیر در قسمت Propertice یه ایتم به نام Icon میبینی که میتونی با آدرس دهی اون رو اضافه کنی البته تا این مرحله توی فیلم اموزشی که در امضا وجود داره میتونی ببینید
در مورد جواب بعدی یعنی فارسی نویسی در پنجره Solushen روی User InterFace Editor کلیک کن و از پنجره ای که باز میشه روی هر گزینه که کلیک کنی در پتجره Propertice میتونی فارسینویسی کنی

----------


## mehrnoosh_al62

> در مورد جواب بعدی یعنی فارسی نویسی در پنجره Solushen روی User InterFace Editor کلیک کن و از پنجره ای که باز میشه روی هر گزینه که کلیک کنی در پتجره Propertice میتونی فارسینویسی کنی



این کار رو میکنم اما هنگام اجرای فایل SetUp فونت ها به هم میریزه..

----------


## mina.net

> این کار رو میکنم اما هنگام اجرای فایل SetUp فونت ها به هم میریزه..


درسته مال من هم همینطور می شه.

----------


## Mainar

> 1- Connection پروژه خود را این گونه درست کنید.
> 
>  
> 
> 2-بعد فایل های دیتابیس خود را Browse کنید و Test Connection را بزنید.
> 
>  
> 3- فایل دیتابیس به پروژه شما اضافه می شود.
> 
> ...


 سلام.
وقتي ميخوام connection بسازم اين error روميده:

----------


## rastinrastini

به نام خدا
سلام به همه
بانک رو که اضافه کردم به پروژه دیگه 
sqlDataAdapter.Update(dataSet, "Moshakhasat_Omoomi"); 
کار نمی کنه و اطلاعات در بانک اطلاعاتی ثبت نمیشه.
چیکار کنم؟
موفق باشید.
خدانگهدار.

----------


## jigily

براي نصب بايد windows installer package براي اجراي برنامه نصب بشه؟؟

بعد وقتي نصب بشه يك سري فايل هم نصب ميكنه چه جوري بايد فايل هاي اضافي مخفي كنم؟؟
بعد تصويري كه براي فايل exe هست چجوري ميشه تغيير داد؟

----------


## meysampaknahad

سلام
دوستان یه مشکلی در مورد استفاده از این آموزش دارم.
من در پایگاه داده پروژه ام از قابلیت File Stream استفاده کردم که در نسخه اکسپرس از Sql ساپورت نمیشه.
سوالم اینه که آیا قابلیت استفاده از نسخه کامل Sql Server در این آموزش وجود داره؟
با تشکر

----------


## luminous

سلام
توی قدم دوم  گفتید دیتابیس ها رو browse کنیم 
میشه بگین کجا دنبالشون بگردم؟

----------


## saeid1389

توزیع(ایجادبرنامه نصب) برنامه های نوشته شده با Csharp.Net & Sql Server
برای توزیع(ایجادبرنامه نصب) برنامه هایی که از Sql Server 2005 و نسخه های بالاتر استفاده می کنند 
بایستی یکی از گزینه های زیر رو انتخاب کرد:

1-  نسخه سرور اس کیو ال (با حجم حدوداً سه گیگ ونیم) درکامپیوتر مقصد نصب بشه،

2- نسخه اکسپرس آن در کامپیوتر مقصد نصب بشه، که ویرایش های متعدد با امکانات و حجم متفاوت دارد ( برای توضیح بیشتر کلیک کنید ) 

3- نسخه Desktop آن(باحجمی حدود سه چهار مگ) در کامپیوتر مقصد نصب بشه

بنابراین بایستی باتوجه به نیاز پروژه وامکانات هرنسخه یکی ازگزینه های بالا راانتخاب کرد.


(اگه ازبرنامه ایجاد نصب ویژوال استودیو استفاده می کنید برای اضافه کردن نسخه اکسپرس - وهربرنامه ای که می خواید قبل ازبرنامه اصلی نصب بشه - می تونید ازاین ابزار استفاده کنید Bootstrapper Manifest Generator -البته از InstallShieid هم می تونید استفاده کنید)


توضیح درباره Bootstrapper Manifest Generator



 موفق باشید

----------


## homeshahab

One or more files do not match the primary file of the database. If you are attempting to attach a database, retry the operation with the correct files.  If this is an existing database, the file may be corrupted and should be restored from a backup.
Cannot open user default database. Login failed.
Login failed for user 'BARAN\Administrator'.
Log file 'F:\Project\CLINIC\CLINIC\bin\Debug\Clinic_log.ldf  ' does not match the primary file.  It may be from a different database or the log may have been rebuilt previously.

برای رفع این خطا باید user instance = false باشه
توضیحات دلیل هم در لینک زیر هست
http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/For...3-bff3c0503a69

----------


## hasan_esfahan

دوست عزیز ملت را گذاشتی سر کار این که ستاپ نیست که این روش ساخت یک برنامه نصب برای نرم افزار چون شما وقتی روی ستاپ کلیک کنید که دات نت یا غیره را نصب نمیکنه که و این فقط ستاپ برای نرم افزار مونتاژ شده شما است البته میتونید فونت و دو سه تا چیز دیگم نصب کنید

----------


## khoshemdavey

سلام دوستان

شرمنده ولی میرم رو اصل موضوع من دو تا مشکل دارم با سی شارپ
اولیش اینه وقتب به روش شما کانکشن استرینگ میدمو  میخام که داتا بیسمو
بروس کنم این خطارو میده(وقتی که میخام داتا بیسم اضافه شه به برنامه)


11.jpg


دوم اینکه وقتی برنامارو رو یه کامپیوتر دیگه اجرا میکنم برنامه کار میکنه اما
رو بعضی از فرمام که دیتا گرید دارن این خطارو میده

Untitled2.gif

در ضمن هم اسکیو الم هم ویژوال استدیوم 2008 هستن
ممنون میشم جواب بدید :چشمک:

----------


## amir11205

سلام
بابا با این SQL این همه مشکل دارین.من که الان یه مدته دنبال ساخت SETUP برای نرم افزارم با دیتابیس اوراکل هستم رو چی میگین.اصلا معلوم نیس این اوراکل چی داره که کسی کمکی نمیکنه
بابا لطف کنید اگه بلدین نحوه ساخت SETUP برای یک نرم افزار که دیتابیسش اوراکله رو توضیح بدین
باور کنین همه با این کمکتون یه چیزی یاد میگیرن و دعاتون میکنن.

----------


## farhad jalali

> سلام
> بابا با این SQL این همه مشکل دارین.من که الان یه مدته دنبال ساخت SETUP برای نرم افزارم با دیتابیس اوراکل هستم رو چی میگین.اصلا معلوم نیس این اوراکل چی داره که کسی کمکی نمیکنه
> بابا لطف کنید اگه بلدین نحوه ساخت SETUP برای یک نرم افزار که دیتابیسش اوراکله رو توضیح بدین
> باور کنین همه با این کمکتون یه چیزی یاد میگیرن و دعاتون میکنن.


 
سلام
حتما شما با sql مشکلی ندارین دیگه ؟ اگه میشه لطف کنین منو راهنمایی کنین من میخوام setup با sql بسازم
ممنون

----------


## m_shah

سلام 
یه کمک فوری میخواستم . من وقتی میخواهم Connection را ان طوری که شما گفتید بسازم error می دهد لطفاً منو راهنمایی کنید .

----------


## vahidhassani68

> سلام دوستان
> 
> شرمنده ولی میرم رو اصل موضوع من دو تا مشکل دارم با سی شارپ
> اولیش اینه وقتب به روش شما کانکشن استرینگ میدمو  میخام که داتا بیسمو
> بروس کنم این خطارو میده(وقتی که میخام داتا بیسم اضافه شه به برنامه)
> 
> 
> 11.jpg
> 
> ...



سلام
دوست عزیز بنده حدود 3ماه دارم روی نحوی ساخت setup برای دات نت تحقیق میکنم و وسط راه به error شما برخورد کردم خیلی دوندگی کردم برای رفع این مشکل حتی کلی تو مطالب غیر ایرانی گشتم اما پیدا نشد، ولی بالاخره راه ساخت یک Setup کامل رو یاد گرفتم که هم برای کاربر راحت باشه هم خوب روی سیستم بشینه.
من در حال ساخت این مقاله هستم. اگر خیلی عجله داری بگو که زود تر برات راه حل رو بزارم وگر نه صبر کن تا کامل شه.

----------


## anis71

سلام با روشی که توضیح دادید برای ساخت setup در ویژال استادیو چطور میتونم کار کنم که با نصب برنامه آیکن برنامه روی دسکتاپ یا allprogram اضا فه بشه ؟؟؟؟

تشکر

----------


## majid.gymnast

دوستان سلام یه سوال دارم اون هم اینه که واقعا با این همه برنامه نویس و شرکت تا حالا هیچ کس برنامه ای که با دیتا بیس کار کنه ( vs 2008 و sql 2008) وبراش ستاپ ساخته باشه و روی سیستم کاربر نصب کرده باشه وجواب گرفته باشه نیست؟ اگر نیست که ول معطلیم اگر هم هست که یکیشون لطف کنن یه آموزش درست و حسابی بزارن تا همه استفاده کنن
این هم خطای منerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrror.jpg

----------


## mrs Izadi

سلام
من وقتی برنامه SetUp‌رو به پروِژه اضافه می کنم و فایلهای  دیتابیس رو اضافه میکنم موقع Build‌پیغام میدهد که این فایلهای توسط برنامه دیگه داره استفاده مبشه. چیکار باید بکنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ندااحمدی

با visual studio 2010 چه طور باید انجام دهم 
اصلا گزینه setup ان را پیدا نمی کنم؟

----------


## mrs Izadi

سلام
مشکل قبلم حل شد. در صورتیکه فایلهای دیتابیس Atach شده باشه قبل از ساختن SetUp باید اونا رو Detach کرد.
اما یه مشکل دیگه دارم: بعد از نصب setUp دیتابیس Atach نمیشه . من روی سیستمی که Sql‌به طور کامل نصب شده امتحان کردم Atach  با موفقیت انجام میشه اما رو SqlExpress نه درصورتی که من از همون نسخه vs استفاده کردم.

----------


## s.k711

با سلام و خسته نباشید,
با تشکر از شما بابت آموزش درست کردن فایل نصب.
خیلی مبحث خوبی بود.
من مواردی را که شما آموزش داده بودید را انجام دادم بعضی از پروژه هایم فایل نصب درست شد. اما در بعضی بیغام خطایی را که مشاهده میفرمایید اعلام شد.
واقعا من با این مورد مشکل دلرم و هرچه سریعتر میخواهم جواب بگیرم.
لطفا راهنماییم بفرمایید تا مشکلم برطرف شود.
پیشاپیش از راعنمایی شما متشکرم. untitled.JPG

----------


## R_Rajaee_Rad

منم این مشکل رو دارم
بانک رو دیتچ کردم
تمام سرویس های sql رو متوقف کردم
تمام مجوزها رو هم  فول کردم اما این خطا رو میده
(  استاندارد vs 2010-sql server 2008)

----------


## r0ot$harp

سلام دوستان عزیز .

من برنامه ای نوشتم که الان باید براش Setup بسازم . مشکل اینجاست که تو قسمت Publish یا ساخت Setup خود VS برای انتخاب Prerequisites فقط می شه Sql Express 2005 sp2 رو انتخاب کرد در صورتی که من Sql Express 2008 R2 رو نصب کردم .

ممنون می شم بگین باید چی کار کنم ؟؟؟

باتشکر احسان

----------


## icy girl

سلام ممنون از بحث مفیدتون. من مراحل گفته شده انجام دادم ولی هیچ چیزی در پوشه Debug تولید نشده، میتونید راهنمایی مشکل از کجاست؟

----------


## atoorpatkan

سلام دوستان.میشه یکی دقیق بگه که تو اون مرحله که باید فایلهای مورد نیاز رو add کنیم دقیقا چه فایلهایی رو باید انتخاب کنیم.مرسی

----------


## farjam791

با سلام به همه دوستان
توي مسيري كه پروژه رو BUILD كرديد از مسير BIN\DEBUG 
يك فايل اپليكيشن با نام پروژه و يك فايل با نام پروژه CONFIG. و دو عدد فايل ديتا بيس با پسوندهاي MDF.و LDF. و اگر فايل DDL وجود داره بايد فايلاي DDL هم انتخاب كنيد


Arshida.jpg 
وقتي عشق فرمان ميدهد محال سر تسليم فرود مي آورد.(دكتر شريعتي).

----------


## amir-aa

سلام ممنون از این مطلب مفیدتون اما من نمیخوام از این روش استفاده کنم...آخه اگر بخوام اینکار رو بکنم باید برنامه رو زیر و رو کنم خواهشا یک روش دیگه هم بدید

----------


## code_project

سلام دوستان
من خیلی سرچ کردم ولی با ویژوال استودیو 2010 و sqlsqrver 2008 فایل نصبی من روی سیستم مقصد هنوز مشکل داره. برنامه من نصب میشه ولی موقع اتصال به بانک میگه که ویرایش sql شما 665 و این سیستم فقط تا ویرایش 661 ساپورت میکنه. به نظر شما باید چکار کنم؟

----------


## majid.gymnast

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...%B3-sql-server

----------


## immortal1990

سلام دوستان 
من با ویژوال 2008کار میکنم و همونطور که میدونید .net fremworkاون 2 بعد یه مدت مجبور شدم واسه یبرنامه ای دات نت فریمورک 3.5 نصب کنم که حالا وقتی من پروژه مو کامل میکنم برای ساخت ستاپ موقعی که داره Buildمیشه با پیغام خطا build field به پایان میرسه .ولی پیغام خطایی نمیده!!!! :)
حالا وقتی فایل ستاپشو میبرم روی پی سی دیگه دیتابیسام با نرم افزار همراه هستن ولی برنامم نمیشناستشون یعنی اتچ نمی شن  خود برنامم نمیتونه ازشون استفاده کنه؟چرا

----------


## immortal1990

وقتیم رو خود .net Fremworkکه تو پروژه  SETUP برنامم هست زیر Detected Dependebarnamenevis کلیک میکنم تو قسمت Lunch Conditions(setup)
.net Fremworkیه علامت تعجب قرمز رنگ اومده آیا مشکل از متچ بودن داتنت فریم ورک با ویژوال؟؟اگه آره باید چکار کنم؟؟؟؟Untitled.jpg

----------


## mehdi.fni

دوستان سلام
من پروژه تحت وب درست کردم میشه منو راهنمایی کنید چطور پروژه را روی یک کامپیوتر دیگه بدون نصب vs رو اون کامپیوتر نصب و اجرا کنم

----------


## amirmms

Untitled.pngسلام اینم مشکل من

----------


## amirmms

من یه سوال دارم
چجوری دیتا بیس رو بیارم کنار نرم افزار
دچ کردم ارور داد
کمممممممممممممممممممممممم  ممممممممممممممممممممممممم  ممممممممممممممممممممممممم  ممممممممممممممممممممممممم  ممممممممممممممممممممممممم  ممممممممممممممک

----------


## arman_Delta2002

زمانی که برنامه ای به بانک وصل باشه بانک رو نمیشه دی اتچ یا آف لاین کرد. 
باید تمام دست رسی ها به بانک قطع بشه بعد دی اتچ بشه

----------


## amirmms

آقا نشد که نشد مرسی که جواب هم نمیدین :(

----------


## clupcd

lممنون دوست گرامی

----------


## 7error

سلام
باید فایل .mdf  رو deatach کنید بعدش تو برنامتون اضافه کنید

----------


## MAJIDVADOOSTAN

ما كه نتيجه نگرفتيم

----------


## behi1ty

کمککککککککککککککککککککککک  ککککککککککککککککککککککککک  ککککککککککککککککککککککککک  کککککک
سلام
 بعد از نصب setUp دیتابیس Atach نمیشه . من روی  سیستمی که Sql‌به طور کامل نصب شده امتحان کردم Atach  با موفقیت انجام  میشه اما رو SqlExpress نه درصورتی که من از همون نسخه vs استفاده کردم.
در ضمن من vs2010 ,sql2008 استفاده می کنم

----------


## behi1ty

کسی نمی خواد کمک کنه؟؟؟
خواهشااااااااااااااااااا بدجور نیاز دارم

----------


## behi1ty

یعنی هیچ کس اینجا نیست جواب منو بده؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mortezaz2000

سلام خدمت دوستان
یه مشکل واسه بکاپ گرفتن داخل پروژه بوجود آمد به این صورت که:
وقتی که بانک را از خود localhost اجرا میکردم مشکلی نداشت یعنی کانکشن استرینگم به این صورت بود:
Data Source=localhost ;Initial Catalog=test;Integrated Security=True
ولی حالا از این کانکشن استرینگ که استفاده میکنم بکاپ نمیتونم بگیرم:
Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=|DataDirector  y|\test.mdf;Integrated Security=True;Connect Timeout=30;User Instance=True
بقیه دستورات مشکلی نداره فقط همین بکاپ جواب نمیده
از دستور بکاپ هم به این صورت استفاده میکنم:
BACKUP Database [test] To Disk='E:\db.BAK'


خطای برگشتی هم اینه:

Database 'test' does not exist. Make sure that the name is entered correctly.
BACKUP DATABASE is terminating abnormally.


لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## perkas

تشکر از آموزش خوب و مفیدی که دوست خوبمون hanif_x90 گذاشتند

ولی من یه مشکل دارم و اون اینه که پروژم رو ساختم و یه قسمتش رو با دیتا آداپتر و دیتاست ساختم و یه قسمتش رو هم به روش لینک

حالا که کانکشن استرینگ نساختم چطور میتونم setup برای پروژم بسازم

----------


## armagram

من برناممو با framework 3  نوشتم اما وقتی می خوام اونو توی مرحله 7 اضافه کنم توی لیست وجود نداره .و من تو برنامم از کریستال ریپورت استفاده کردم و با اینکه اونو تو مرحله 7 به فایل setup اضافه می کنم بعد از build بازم در مورد کریستال ارور می ده.الان باید چکار کنم؟

----------


## R_khaleghi

سلام بچه ها.
من طبق اون چیزی آقای hanif گفتن عمل کردم ولی در همون ابتدای راه یعنی وقتی که داشتم دیتابیس رو انتخاب کنم ارور زیر میداد:
البته این هم بگم من از SQL SERVER 2008 R2 استفاده میکنم.
از این بابت که فرقی نمی کنه؟

Capture.JPG

با تشکر

----------


## perkas

این دو  مقاله رو دانلود کردم بد نیستن

----------


## n.setayesh

یه بار sql  را ببندید و دوباره باز کنید درست می شه. دیتچ کردن هیچوقت مشکلی ایجاد نمیکنه

----------


## n.setayesh

یه بار sql را ببندید و دوباره باز کنید درست می شه. دیتچ کردن هیچوقت مشکلی ایجاد نمیکنه    






> من یه سوال دارم
> چجوری دیتا بیس رو بیارم کنار نرم افزار
> دچ کردم ارور داد
> کمممممممممممممممممممممممم  ممممممممممممممممممممممممم  ممممممممممممممممممممممممم  ممممممممممممممممممممممممم  ممممممممممممممممممممممممم  ممممممممممممممک

----------


## n.setayesh

.md را از کانکشن استرینگ تون بردارید. امیدوارم درست بشه.  




> سلام خدمت دوستان
> یه مشکل واسه بکاپ گرفتن داخل پروژه بوجود آمد به این صورت که:
> وقتی که بانک را از خود localhost اجرا میکردم مشکلی نداشت یعنی کانکشن استرینگم به این صورت بود:
> Data Source=localhost ;Initial Catalog=test;Integrated Security=True
> ولی حالا از این کانکشن استرینگ که استفاده میکنم بکاپ نمیتونم بگیرم:
> Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=|DataDirector  y|\test.mdf;Integrated Security=True;Connect Timeout=30;User Instance=True
> بقیه دستورات مشکلی نداره فقط همین بکاپ جواب نمیده
> از دستور بکاپ هم به این صورت استفاده میکنم:
> BACKUP Database [test] To Disk='E:\db.BAK'
> ...

----------


## n.setayesh

تا جایی که من میدونم در صورتی که نسخه اکسپرس را روی نسخه نصبی نرم افزارتان بگذارید که با در حین نصب، SQL Express را نصب کند، دیگر نمی توانید دستی اتچ یا دی تچ کنید. با T SQL باید این کارو انجام بدید. مگر اینکه نسخه کامل Sql را نصب بفرمایید.




> کمککککککککککککککککککککککک  ککککککککککککککککککککککککک  ککککککککککککککککککککککککک  کککککک
> سلام
>  بعد از نصب setUp دیتابیس Atach نمیشه . من روی  سیستمی که Sql‌به طور کامل نصب شده امتحان کردم Atach  با موفقیت انجام  میشه اما رو SqlExpress نه درصورتی که من از همون نسخه vs استفاده کردم.
> در ضمن من vs2010 ,sql2008 استفاده می کنم

----------

